# MegaPie



## Nkloft (Jan 24, 2011)

Does anyone know of anybody that breeds MegaPie here in the USA ?? this type of breed was very popluar in my country but i havent seen any here just wondering if anybody breeds them here ???


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Bears135 said:


> Does anyone know of anybody that breeds MegaPie here in the USA ?? this type of breed was very popluar in my country but i havent seen any here just wondering if anybody breeds them here ???


*First thing Magpie is not a breed of pigeon it is a pattern that some breeds of pigeons have. Just to name a few, FRANCONIAN HEART-MAGPIE English Magpie, Bernhardin Magpie,Danish Tumbler, and Hamburg Tumbler, there are others.Some of these breeds are rare breeds so they are hard to find and may cost a lot.* GEORGE


----------



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

For a moment I had visions of very large pigeons. Mega thanks to George for clearing this up.


----------



## Pigeonmumbler (Jun 6, 2010)

I think this is the type of Flying Magpie you are looking for???
they are called Old German Magpie Tumblers!!! they do have another type of Magpie that are slightly larger birds in the Middle east that are also good flyers but with a larger Beak & Wattle and eye Ceres… But I don’t know if they refer or are named different??? I had a few in the Photo below flying with my NY Flights back in Brooklyn, They are smart & very good Flyers… They are a little hard to find, but a few pop up on sale every once in a while! If you know anyone that lives in the NY area you might have a better chance locating a few… Louie


----------



## Nkloft (Jan 24, 2011)

grifter said:


> For a moment I had visions of very large pigeons. Mega thanks to George for clearing this up.


yea thanks George for cleaning it up. I was actually talking about English Megpie


----------



## Nkloft (Jan 24, 2011)

Pigeonmumbler said:


> I think this is the type of Flying Magpie you are looking for???
> they are called Old German Magpie Tumblers!!! they do have another type of Magpie that are slightly larger birds in the Middle east that are also good flyers but with a larger Beak & Wattle and eye Ceres… But I don’t know if they refer or are named different??? I had a few in the Photo below flying with my NY Flights back in Brooklyn, They are smart & very good Flyers… They are a little hard to find, but a few pop up on sale every once in a while! If you know anyone that lives in the NY area you might have a better chance locating a few… Louie


 Yea I"m talking about the ones The Middle East cuz thats where i lived and those are really Popluar there i think they are Called English Megpie like George said, i hope i find a pair


----------



## frankenstein (Feb 12, 2014)

*old german magpie tumblers*

i have a pair of old german tumblers that i bought last year but as couchois but i didnt find anything that looked like them in this breed so after heavy searching i found out what they are they are a larger bird and are magpie so will be interesting to see what i get from them this season i posted on p.talk in mystery breed wanted to see if anyone knew what they were if you wanted to take a look.


----------

